# First put up ermine tell me what ya think (Pics)



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well this is my first put up animal ever. Let me know what you think dont take it easy on me i wanna know. 

I messed up on the head i am sure of that but i dont think it was to bad for the first one i wasn't sure where to cut. I also pulled the black tip off of the tail:rant:.

Will it be ok if i hang it in my bathroom with the duct turned off? Our house is around 62 degrees also how long does it take to dry?
Ok here are the pics. I hope i got it fleshed good enough i know they dont have much on them. 



















Opps









I left part of his jaw on made a wrong cut


















and last one 









Please let me know what you think or what i did wrong 

Rob


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

For your first animal, I think you did an excellent job. The only suggestions I have is take your time around the eyes. On a weasel, a small exacto knife works well. It's not that there's a big market for "weasel faces", it just that presentation can help your fur price.

Also, you need a "belly board" or you'll have trouble getting the fur off the stretcher. Stick a 5/16" dowel (or a pencil if you don't have a dowel) inside between the belly fur and the stretcher. When the fur is dry, pull the belly board out and your fur will slide right off the stretcher. 

A weasel fur will probably dry overnight or two days at most at 62 degress in a fairly dry room. If it's too dry to get the belly board in, wrap a damp towel (wet- but not dripping) around it for an hour or so, it will soften the hide and get you enough stretch to get your belly board in.

Congrats!

John


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks yea i know i messed the eyes up and i left part of his lower jaw on the body  and i made the ear holes a lil big. Tomorrow i will be doing some more so i hope it will all work out i have to finsh up my boards first so i can do like 5 or 6 and put them on boards. Im useing a exacto knife with a number 11 blade i will try a differnt one tomorrow. Our house is really dry the pelt has been hanging in the living room because i havent made it to the bathroom yet and it is pertty dry already. 

I also have some squirrel that i will be trying tomorrow if i can find some wood to make boards i have over 15 reds in the freezer. 



Rob


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

You can modify an old coat hanger for a squirrel stretcher. I wouldn't mess around fleshing a weasel, the skin will tear to easily and their is really nothing to flesh on them. I never split the tail on the one i did and it dried just fine. You can leave the lower jaw on the weasel also. I never used a belly board on mine and it came off fine but i heard of people also using straws. Keep on skinning and you will build more confidence with every animal you put-up.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks . Yea i know it is gonna take time with how small the are. For fleshing all i did was take a paper towel and run up and down it. the stuff the paper towel didnt get i picked off with my finger nails.

I have some scrap wood i might make in to squirrel streatchers and see what happens. 

How long do squirrels take to dry?


----------

